# My Moebius 18" diameter Jupiter 2 build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are two of my custom Moebius Jupiter 2 builds. One has the complete interior with tons of mods. The first features a opening hatches, detailed weapons locker, storage area and the flight couch is removable from the main control console, all per the first season. Additionally a scratch built atomic clock and removable stool from the central Astrogator.

The lighting is my own.

The figures are a mix of customs, Lunar Models and Crows Nest.

The second Jupiter 2 is built to the "hero" Specs. The landing gear is removable.

Mechanical fusion core that features six lights sixty degrees apart that spin at various speeds, via a potentiometer along with the upper bubble scanner.

Interior cabin lighting.
"Derelict"interior and figures per the second season episode of the same name.

Filled in and sanded smooth exterior hatch(per the 4' filming miniature).

"Lydecker rigging" for SPFX Filming.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A few videos of the model...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Four more images depicting the interior detail.
Also the image/composite chosen by Kevin Burns for various Box art and promotional material...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

And...here are a collection of video clips of the Jupiter 2 and other Moebius Models Lost in Space Kits...


----------

